# How can I turn Pastry flour into cake flour



## kimmi (May 9, 2012)

I have to make a lot of cupcakes and I have a lot of pastry flour, I want to know can I use the pastry flour instead of cake flour and if so what do I need to do.

Thank you Kim


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pastry and cake flour are pretty much the same things, i.e., low gluten. Sometimes they're exactly the same things; but sometimes pastry flour can be ground a little finer. 

In either case, because of their low gluten content they'll tend to give you a finer and less open crumb then AP and be somewhat less tolerant of over-beating. 

BDL


----------



## kimmi (May 9, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

As BDL stated both are very low in gluten but, what wasn't stated is that both are very high in starch and starch is a desired quality as far as thickeners are concerned.  If you want to make a roux or thicken something,  then cake/pastry flour is THE best thickener.  Just think of cornstarch.

BTW there is an inverse relationship between gluten and starch.  High gluten = low starch content whereas

Low gluten = elevated starch content.  Using a high gluten flour (bread flour) to thicken something will give the liquid/sauce a gummy mouth feel.


----------

